# My first year as a self-published author - Stats



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

First, a big thank you to everyone here in the Writer's Cafe for your support, help, laughs, and information.  Without the helpful folks here, I'm sure my learning curve would have been much steeper.  Thanks especially to those who offered a helping hand, who provided inspiration, and who are out there pushing the envelope on behalf of all authors to help us get better deals in publishing and gain better relationships with our readers.  I would be remiss if I also didn't mention the incredible support I get from my loving family and my fabulous readers.  Thank you, thank you, thank you to all of you!

January 1 marked my first year as a writer.  My first title was published on January 1, 2012 (written during December 2011) and my last one in 2012 on December 31st.  I didn't plan it that way, it just worked out to be a perfectly timed year.  I was waiting for the 15th of this month to come so I could get my Amazon report and compile all my numbers and share, for anyone who's interested, looking for inspiration, or curious.

Most of my work is YA, but I do have one chick lit title and a few serial erotic romance shorts.  Those titles make up the very smallest part of my sales and income.  YA is my bread and butter.

So here goes nothin':

Novels: 13
Novellas: 1
Serial Shorts: 3
Shorts: 2
Total words published: 1,344,472
Reviews on Amazon: 850+
Average rating on Goodreads: 4.33
Ratings on Goodreads:  2,900+
Reviews on Goodreads:  465+
Highest Author Rank, Amazon: 52 Fantasy, 22 Science Fiction, 13 Horror
Facebook likes:  671 (all organic)
Fan Club members: 394
Books sold: 43,941 (most at $4.99)
Books borrowed through KOLL:  3,532
Books given away through KDP: 133,130
Rights sales: 4 titles to Brazilian publisher
Offers for ebook deals: 1 (not acccepted)
Offers for audio book deals: 1 (not accepted)
Agent:  None
Trad pub deals:  0
Sales income:  Six figures

I am incredibly proud to have these numbers and hope to do even better this year, the Universe and Amazon willing.  I wish you all much success in 2013!!


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

This is so amazing and inspiring! Thank you for sharing, and I hope your 2013 is even better!


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

1.3 million words in a year!  I think my fingers just started to bleed a little bit inside.  Congratulations on what I would consider a highly successful rookie year.  If you create that much again in 2013, I don't think anyone will wait until your senior year to give you the Heisman Trophy.

Amazing.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Very inspiring. Thanks for sharing  Your output is phenomenal!


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Really impressive, Elle. Someone was talking to me earlier today about me being a prolific writer and I mentioned that you, in particular, made me feel like a turtle stuck in the arctic by wordcount comparison. Great job on your first year!

And as an aside...is anybody else looking back on their first year with tears in their eyes after that? I mean...wowza. That's amazing.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Hezekiah Smith! Those are astounding numbers in so many ways that I think I'll just sit here for a moment... stunned.

Congratulations, obviously, and with that kind of word count... *does math estimate in head* Does that come out to like 4,000 words every single day? Shut the front door!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

That's amazing.  You worked hard for those numbers.  Congrats!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

SBJones said:


> 1.3 million words in a year! I think my fingers just started to bleed a little bit inside. Congratulations on what I would consider a highly successful rookie year. If you create that much again in 2013, I don't think anyone will wait until your senior year to give you the Heisman Trophy.
> 
> Amazing.


lol thank you! ooooo, a trophie. I consider 5-star reviews my trophies. 



RobertJCrane said:


> Really impressive, Elle. Someone was talking to me earlier today about me being a prolific writer and I mentioned that you, in particular, made me feel like a turtle stuck in the arctic by wordcount comparison. Great job on your first year!


I type fast. I took a required course in 7th grade and never looked back. 



Shawn Inmon said:


> Hezekiah Smith! Those are astounding numbers in so many ways that I think I'll just sit here for a moment... stunned.
> 
> Congratulations, obviously, and with that kind of word count... *does math estimate in head* Does that come out to like 4,000 words every single day? Shut the front door!


I don't write everyday, but my goal is 10k words a day - so now you know I goof around quite a bit during the week. Like right now I should be writing but I'm playing on KB.


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

Amazing numbers, Elle. Congrats on a great first year and for setting a pace we can all hold as a goal to hit.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Elle Casey, you are a rock star. A ridiculously amazing rock star. You deserve all the success in the world!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Astounding, Elle, absolutely astounding! Congratulations! It's always so much sweeter to see good things happen to good (not to mention incredibly hardworking) people


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

RobertJCrane said:


> And as an aside...is anybody else looking back on their first year with tears in their eyes after that? I mean...wowza. That's amazing.


I am.

But to be fair, I sold eighteen books my first year, so everyone's first-year retrospective makes me misty-eyed. 

Those are some... seriously impressive numbers. Color me awestruck.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks you guys.  So much!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Elle, 

You continue to be a HUGE inspiration to me, and thank you so much for sharing your stats. You've done incredibly well, but I also know that you've worked incredibly hard well done!! May you success continue for a long time to come!!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats, Elle. Well done.  How does your fan club work?


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

very impressive. awesome.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

smreine said:


> Congrats, Elle. Well done.  How does your fan club work?


That sounds probably way more impressive than it is. Right now it's just a mailing list of people who want to be kept updated about my new releases and promotions. Someday I'm going to develop a street team like Liliana Hart, though.



GWakeling said:


> Elle,
> 
> You continue to be a HUGE inspiration to me, and thank you so much for sharing your stats. You've done incredibly well, but I also know that you've worked incredibly hard well done!! May you success continue for a long time to come!!


Thanks, G! I don't mind working hard when this is the result. It's the only job I've ever had when I walk into work in the morning (open computer) and my boss (readers) tell me how amazing and brilliant I am. Who else can say that about her job?


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, just wow, Elle! Those numbers are incredible. Congratulations and thank you for sharing. It makes me feel like a slacker, only writing 1500 words a day.  I think I may need to step up my game.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Elle! 

You know, often we say "you deserve it!" when people from here have success with a title. But you, my dear, with all your hard work, deserve all these sales and more. ;-)

And fwiw, everyone on this thread, Elle has been very helpful whenever I've been in a pickle and asked for help. Good karma.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

10k a day.  Holy carp.  I am most impressed with your goodreads rating!!!  Even after all those freebies (which usually lead to some grumpy reviews.)  Hope 2013 is even luckier for you!


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

That's...wow. I think of myself as a fairly prolific writer, but those numbers are amazing. The sales figures are darn impressive too, but it's the work ethic that blows me away.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Dalya said:


> And fwiw, everyone on this thread, Elle has been very helpful whenever I've been in a pickle and asked for help. Good karma.


Same goes, Dalya!! I know lots of people on these boards have received generous help from you!



Lisa Scott said:


> 10k a day. Holy carp. I am most impressed with your goodreads rating!!! Even after all those freebies (which usually lead to some grumpy reviews.) Hope 2013 is even luckier for you!


Thank you! I find that putting content warnings on my books helped a LOT with those drive-by 1-stars. But yeah, Goodreads is a tough crowd. I don't go there often.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Wonderful results, Elle! Huge congratulations - most of all on your work ethic. I get tired just thinking of writing that number of words in a year.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

MichaelWallace said:


> That's...wow. I think of myself as a fairly prolific writer, but those numbers are amazing. The sales figures are darn impressive too, but it's the work ethic that blows me away.


Work ethic ... obsessive personality disorder ... meh. It's all good.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Elle, as the others have said, what you've achieved is amazing. With your phenomenal discipline and work rate, you deserve every dollar you've earned. The example you've set is a massive inspiration. 

P.S. If you can maintain your prolific output, my back-of-a-napkin calculations tell me that in a few years, you'll be single-handedly raising Amazon's share price...


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

JRHenderson said:


> Elle, as the others have said, what you've achieved is amazing. With your phenomenal discipline and work rate, you deserve every dollar you've earned. The example you've set is a massive inspiration.
> 
> P.S. If you can maintain your prolific output, my back-of-a-napkin calculations tell me that in a few years, you'll be single-handedly raising Amazon's share price...


That back of napkin stuff scares the doodles out of me! It always makes me think the other foot is going to drop ... right on my head. I'm just going to keep my head down and write until my fingers fall off.


----------



## Joseph Edward Ryan (Dec 13, 2012)

Your a writing machine, and it is awesome! Congrats on your success!!


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

You've had an incredible year on all fronts, congrats!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

That is impressive.

It'd take me years to put out that much (and no doubt more to make those kind of sales.)

Congratulations.


----------



## Soothesayer (Oct 19, 2012)

Impressive. 

My own goal is ten novels per year, plus a handful (a big maybe) of novelettes, but you've got me beat.

So are you a plotter? Or just fly by the seat of your pants, making plot up as you go along?

I think I would find writing in your genre more difficult than my own (sci-fi/thriller).


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Amazing! Major congrats!


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

.
Absolutely awesome! 
.
.


----------



## nikkarina (Jan 15, 2013)

WOW! That is truly inspiring! I've had my book out for a couple of days now, my first novel and i've only sold 2 copies! I would be very happy if I made over 100 sales in a year let alone 6 figures! I guess hardwork pays off! Congrats!


----------



## Rachel Baum (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank is nothing short of amazing. You have so many accomplishments to be proud of. Thank you for sharing with us and providing inspiration! I wish you continued success in 2013 and beyond!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm just in awe of the productivity. Averaging more than a novel per month -- and other works besides -- just boggles the mind. So happy to see that your work ethic is paying off in sales, too! Congrats!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I truly don't know how you do it.  Awesome production!  I fear I'm being overly optimistic with my personal goal of completing and publishing Book 2 and Book 3 of the Women of Lakeshore Drive series, with a possible new novella by the end of 2013.  You have inspired me!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Elle, you're an inspiration ... and you do more than your share of helping others. Congratulations, and thank you!


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic, Elle!  Huge congratulations on your achievements in 2012!!  

You're also so generous and giving of your time and wisdom to other indies- you are truly an inspiration.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Congratulations! You are so amazing.


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

Elle, you are amazing and awe-inspiring!

CONGRATS!!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations on a spectacular year, Elle!


----------



## VioletRipley (Jan 16, 2013)

That's off the hook! And here I am all excited because I just published my first book today, lol. Can i post your pic to my bathroom mirror as inspiration? Is that creepy? Just kidding.


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

Wowzers. Super-impressive, Elle


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

congrats on a great year!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratulations, Elle!  What fantastic numbers.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Simply amazing Elle! You are an inspiration.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

Oh, thanks a lot, Elle. I'm reading this thread and my wife sees me with a big smile on my face, so naturally she's curious and comes to look over my shoulder. As she read, her face looked something like this  There go all my excuses and invented stories about how it takes _everyone_ a long time to crank out a novel. And who knows if you'll even make a dime. Now she's going to be cracking the whip!

Congratulations and thanks for sharing, I guess. Now I've got to go get to work.


----------



## Fahid (Dec 23, 2012)

This is definitely an inspiration, all that in a year? I know it's possible but I'm wondering do you work on one novel/story at a time, or do you work on two (or more) at the same time?

I've done 5000 words several times in a day before, but to push one self requires a lot of discipline and time. Maybe it's time to focus


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

As I have said before, Elle is a major inspirational tool I use to keep striving for that extra 1000 words a day. Her release schedule is ridiculous. I used to be happy with a 1000 a day but after seeing what a slacker I am, I try for at least 2000 a day. I have written book two and three of my yet-to-be-released trilogy in a quarter of the time it took to write the book one. 

I'm curious about your climb up the sales chart as you published more books throughout the year, have you kept track? From what I have read, with each new release sales increase across the board, especially since you write mainly series.

I think this year will be incredible for you.

I would wish you luck but I think you have formed a strategy that takes luck out of the equation.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Elle

What everyone said; your a huge inspiration, you show that it can be done and you deserve everything you get just from your work ethic alone. 

Have fun making $250K this year,


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I can only echo what others have said: amazing.

Congratz.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Way to go, Elle! You blow me away. 

And 10,000 words a day?!?! I'm on a fairly steady 4-5k a day schedule while I'm working on a book [aka - most of the time ]....which only makes my *WOW* and *OMG* over your 10k even louder, because I honestly can't imagine pulling that off more than a few times a year when I absolutely have to! What's even more amazing about your 10k per day, is that they're clearly awesome words given your reviews.

Thanks so much for sharing your first year with all of us! I'm sensing a lovely 7 figure year will be coming your way very soon....

 Bella


----------



## Lia Sebastian (Nov 24, 2012)

That's so awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vizzle (Jan 14, 2013)

10,000 words a day? Are you sure you're human? Very impressive


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you! Wow, I went to bed last night a bit after posting and woke up to a pile of well wishes. Awesome! That's what KB's WC is all about - support, cheerleading, motivation.

To answer some of the questions I saw:



vizzle said:


> 10,000 words a day? Are you sure you're human? Very impressive


I've been accused of being a cyborg. So part human would be accurate. 



bellaandre said:


> Way to go, Elle! You blow me away.
> 
> And 10,000 words a day?!?! I'm on a fairly steady 4-5k a day schedule while I'm working on a book [aka - most of the time ]....which only makes my *WOW* and *OMG* over your 10k even louder, because I honestly can't imagine pulling that off more than a few times a year when I absolutely have to! What's even more amazing about your 10k per day, is that they're clearly awesome words given your reviews.
> 
> ...


7 figures? I wish!! Bella, you are one of the hardest working indies out here, so thank you for your kind words. You inspire me everyday not only with your work but your outspoken support of indies everywhere and pioneering spirit when it comes to making ground-breaking deals in the industry. Harlequin toed YOUR line, and that's something to shout about.



Matt Ryan said:


> I'm curious about your climb up the sales chart as you published more books throughout the year, have you kept track? From what I have read, with each new release sales increase across the board, especially since you write mainly series. ... I would wish you luck but I think you have formed a strategy that takes luck out of the equation.


I keep track of a lot of things (as you can see!) but my husband does even more than I do. He tracks various numbers every single day! For me the key has been writing series and keeping an ongoing dialogue up with my readers via Facebook and my website. With each new release, I get at least 1,000 purchases in the first month. Series are the key! And of course writing books people like to read. 

And there are several quotes that come to mind about the luck thing: "Luck is where opportunity meets preparation" and "Luck is 99% perspiration". I like to weight the odds in my favor like that. 



Fahid said:


> This is definitely an inspiration, all that in a year? I know it's possible but I'm wondering do you work on one novel/story at a time, or do you work on two (or more) at the same time?
> 
> I've done 5000 words several times in a day before, but to push one self requires a lot of discipline and time. Maybe it's time to focus


I work on only one novel at a time. I can't pull myself out of the world I'm in and jump into another without wasting a lot of time re-orienting. If new ideas come up while I'm writing, I jot down a quick outline or note in Scrivener in a new file and keep on with my current work. I also calendar my words per day on the calendar and just follow the schedule. I don't always follow it perfectly, but I get as close as I can while letting life get in the way from time to time. My goal is to release at least one new book on the last day of every month, so I schedule in 5k or 10k days (sometimes 15k if I get behind) on the weekdays I can work.

I've also used writing sprints with great success (I didn't know they were called this until someone pointed it out.) I "invented" the process for myself as a way of forcing myself to stay off this forum and the KDP reports page and work! I write for an hour and get 5 minutes of play time, and then start all over again. Go until word-count-goal is reached!



jlmarten said:


> Oh, thanks a lot, Elle. I'm reading this thread and my wife sees me with a big smile on my face, so naturally she's curious and comes to look over my shoulder. As she read, her face looked something like this  There go all my excuses and invented stories about how it takes _everyone_ a long time to crank out a novel. And who knows if you'll even make a dime. Now she's going to be cracking the whip!
> 
> Congratulations and thanks for sharing, I guess. Now I've got to go get to work.


Anything is possible in this business. Contrary to some articles I've read, I have found that it _is_ possible to focus on both quality and quantity; all it takes is discipline, focus, fast typing fingers, and absolute support from the loved ones, so I'm glad you're sharing this with your spouse! A spouse can make or break a writer, sensitive creatures that we tend to be... I'm lucky mine is such a prince.



VioletRipley said:


> That's off the hook! And here I am all excited because I just published my first book today, lol. Can i post your pic to my bathroom mirror as inspiration? Is that creepy? Just kidding.


Do whatever works! 



cegesmith said:


> Absolutely fantastic, Elle! Huge congratulations on your achievements in 2012!!
> 
> You're also so generous and giving of your time and wisdom to other indies- you are truly an inspiration.





Becca Mills said:


> Elle, you're an inspiration ... and you do more than your share of helping others. Congratulations, and thank you!


I want everyone to have the success and happiness I've found as an indie! I really do. Anything I can do to help, I will. We can help each other, and one of the best ways is cross promotion. I encourage everyone to give it a shot.



nikkarina said:


> WOW! That is truly inspiring! I've had my book out for a couple of days now, my first novel and i've only sold 2 copies! I would be very happy if I made over 100 sales in a year let alone 6 figures! I guess hardwork pays off! Congrats!


My first month I made $11. My second $50. Most of those were to family! So just keep working, writing, and interacting with the world. If readers like your voice, the sales will come. 



Soothesayer said:


> Impressive.
> 
> My own goal is ten novels per year, plus a handful (a big maybe) of novelettes, but you've got me beat.
> 
> ...


I am a pantser all the way. I try to write a wiki summary of the story, but as I write the characters always take it off track.

Thanks again, y'all!!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! You're my new hero! 

This is a very inspiring post and just what I needed after a couple of slow days. Congrats and keep going!


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, that's me motivated! It's very impressive how fast you turn a novel around and still receive such great reviews.

What's that saying? _'The harder someone works, the luckier they get.'_ Definitely true in this case.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

That's pretty amazing!  Congrats!

My question is....did you write all of those books in that year (and edit/publish them too)?  Or did you already have some written?


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Madeline said:


> That's pretty amazing! Congrats!
> 
> My question is....did you write all of those books in that year (and edit/publish them too)? Or did you already have some written?


My first book was written in the month before (December 2011), but all the others were written, edited, etc in the month they were published. I also did a re-write of my first book after a couple reviews pointed out POV issues. My re-write was to fix those and adjust some "telling not showing" issues. I've learned a lot in my first year!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations.  I think you've earned every one of those sales!

I have to say, I have serious respect for how much work you are able to produce.  You really do work hard - and it's very impressive!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW, Elle, that is impressive! Congratulations on your awesome first year. I'm sure 2013 will be even bigger for you!


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Simply wow, what an inspiration! Congratulations.

I'm half way through my first year and no where near you in terms of output and hence sales. You've shown I really need to get my act together!


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

WOW! Amazing and inspiring! How do you write so many books in a single year?!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Shane Murray said:


> WOW! Amazing and inspiring! How do you write so many books in a single year?!


I set daily word count goals and I meet them. Plus, I'm a fast typer, and I let my characters develop the story. I'm pretty much just taking dictation.

Each of my novels is a minimum of 85k words, some as much as 120k. I write about 2,500 good words an hour when I'm on a roll. Getting on an roll is usually not difficult for me, which I credit to my characters having strong voices in my head.

Goal of 10k words a day = 4 hours of writing + 2 hours of editing those words (I always take a 90 minute nap midway through)
I write 3 days a week = 30k words a week
3 weeks = 90k words (novel size)
Leaves one week for editing and re-writes based on beta reader and editor feedback. It also leaves time to fit in serial shorts, short stories, and novellas.

When I have longer books, I have a few days where I write 15k. When I can write more than 3 days a week, I set 5k goals instead of 10k goals.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow.  I thought you had been at this a lot longer, by the number of titles.  Now I'm even more impressed. And am feeling even lazier than before! You deserve all your success - just great.


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazing first year, Elle. Congratulations!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, great job. A very inspiring story. I assume you've deemed this your full-time job?
I'm envious that you can write so many words in a day. It's no wonder you have so many books out as it is.


----------



## Active Imagination (Jan 16, 2013)

I know I`m not the first to say it but congratulations on such a successful year! You should be every so proud of yourself.


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> Work ethic ... obsessive personality disorder ... meh. It's all good.


Where can I get me some of that personality disorder stuff?

Seriously, awesome job, Elle. Congratulations!


----------



## merryxmas (Jun 21, 2012)

That is most impressive.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, everyone.  I sincerely appreciate your support!

Look out, 2013, here we come!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

I see a cage match:


----------



## matthewturner (Aug 1, 2012)

:-0

I'm not sure what else to say other than :-0 (mouth is literaly gaping right now).

Congrats, that is inspiring indeed. 1.3 million words is incredible. wow...wow...WOW

Matthew


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats, Elle, that's amazing! I hope 2013 sees you reaching even grander heights!


----------



## JadeLogan (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the inspiration 

Back to the grind again......


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Super impressive!  Wishing you more success in 2013!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I understand how you did it but I still don't understand how you do it.

I don't know how it is possible to type words so fast and come up with a plot all at the same time.  The best I have ever managed in a day is 9000 words and that took from dawn until after dusk, doing very little else, and left me rather exhausted.

Maybe I just need more practice.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

That's amazing!  Were any of these books written before 2012?  

Awesome work and very inspirational!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

A. S. Warwick said:


> I understand how you did it but I still don't understand how you do it.
> 
> I don't know how it is possible to type words so fast and come up with a plot all at the same time. The best I have ever managed in a day is 9000 words and that took from dawn until after dusk, doing very little else, and left me rather exhausted.
> 
> Maybe I just need more practice.


I wouldn't be able to do it without the 90 minute nap in the middle of the day.



CabanaBooks.com said:


> That's amazing! Were any of these books written before 2012?
> 
> Awesome work and very inspirational!


The first one was written in December 2011.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Someone should interview you on this success story... it would be a good read!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Very impressive, Elle. Congrats on a very successful year and good luck in 2013!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Brilliant thread. Congrats, Elle! You are a shining example of what's possible with a lot of hard work. Here's to a spectacular 2013 for you!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

ellecasey said:


> My first book was written in the month before (December 2011), but all the others were written, edited, etc in the month they were published. I also did a re-write of my first book after a couple reviews pointed out POV issues. My re-write was to fix those and adjust some "telling not showing" issues. I've learned a lot in my first year!


Well, that gives me some hope. I was motivated by the same person you were...Amanda. Started writing and I am, uh, still finishing. I am pretty prolific too, once I get going. It's the turning off the Internet and getting going part I struggle with


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Yes, I too read an article about Amanda Hocking and never looked back.  She was my original inspiration, but since her there have been many others:  Darcy Chan, Samantha Young, Hugh Howey, Bella Andre, Barbara Freethy, and on and on.  It's a great time to be in self-publishing!


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations on a wonderful first year, Elle! I'm doing a little happy dance over here for you!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Wowser! I'm inspired. Very inspired to take 2013 on!!!!
Huge and well-deserved congratulations, Elle.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Holy cow that's a lot of numbers everywhere. That's an amazing first year, Elle.


----------



## Aya Ling (Nov 21, 2012)

Congratulations on an extremely successful first year! Am totally in awe of your discipline and productivity


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Amazing sustained productivity. Chemical enhanced? 

I can't even imagine having the time or energy left to edit, rewrite, format, and promote all these products. It's exhausting just thinking about it. 

But i guess that's why you've sold so many. Truly inspirational. Best of luck for 2013!


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Congratulations on a remarkable accomplishment.

David


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Elle,
Thanks so much for this post. It's so inspiring and I always love reading about how writers work. I'm in awe of your productivity, and it's just what this slacker needed to read. Am going to see how productive I can be this weekend...and come back to this thread whenever I need a boost!  Hope 2013 rocks for you.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

You rock, Elle! Major congrats and wishing you even more success in 2013!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

nkt said:


> Amazing sustained productivity. Chemical enhanced?
> 
> I can't even imagine having the time or energy left to edit, rewrite, format, and promote all these products. It's exhausting just thinking about it.
> 
> But i guess that's why you've sold so many. Truly inspirational. Best of luck for 2013!


Ha! No! Exactly the opposite in fact. I skip the wine and everything else, otherwise I can't get anything done. I did start drinking black tea in the morning though...


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

PamelaKelley said:


> Elle,
> Thanks so much for this post. It's so inspiring and I always love reading about how writers work. I'm in awe of your productivity, and it's just what this slacker needed to read. Am going to see how productive I can be this weekend...and come back to this thread whenever I need a boost! Hope 2013 rocks for you.


It's my privilege and pleasure! I'm the same as you. I love reading about what others are doing and what works for them, which is why I posted it. I really appreciate the people on WC who have helped me out with sharing their stuff.

And thank you, everyone else who's participated on the thread with your well-wishes. Big hugs!


----------



## DPfitzsimons (Dec 1, 2012)

Well done, Elle! I just finished my first 30 days and now dream of my next 11 months thanks to your inspirational and prodigious numbers!


----------



## rrodenparker (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow.  I'm very impressed!  I've been doing this just about a year, but have only focused on smaller books (short story collections).  I want to do more novels, so I think I'll try to focus on that this year.  How do you find the time?


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

DPfitzsimons said:


> Well done, Elle! I just finished my first 30 days and now dream of my next 11 months thanks to your inspirational and prodigious numbers!


Congrats! Dreaming and visualization help me, so I'm glad!



rrodenparker said:


> Wow. I'm very impressed! I've been doing this just about a year, but have only focused on smaller books (short story collections). I want to do more novels, so I think I'll try to focus on that this year. How do you find the time?


I make the time. I schedule it like going to work. It's my job, so I treat it like one. If I treated it like a hobby or something I just did for fun, I'd almost never write. What's interesting though, is that if I force myself to sit down and write with the attitude that this is my job and I have the most wonderful job in the world (which I truly believe), then after a couple minutes, it doesn't feel like work, even when I initially didn't want to sit and write that day.

But I'm not a robot or cyborg. There are some days I'm just too moody to write, so I don't. I take a day or two or eight off. But I keep at the forefront of my mind that I have readers waiting for my next release, and without them, I'd be nothing as a writer; so that motivates me to stop slouching, stop feeling sorry for myself when someone gets me down with their negativity, and I get back on the laptop and write some more.


----------



## L.T. Ryan (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations Elle. Just read through the whole thread. Love your approach. You've certainly earned your success


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> Ha! No! Exactly the opposite in fact. I skip the wine and everything else, otherwise I can't get anything done. I did start drinking black tea in the morning though...


May i ask, how do you handle editing, rewrites, formatting, and marketing? It seems like for self-publishers these activities can eat up a lot of energy and sap the ability to focus on writing.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

nkt said:


> May i ask, how do you handle editing, rewrites, formatting, and marketing? It seems like for self-publishers these activities can eat up a lot of energy and sap the ability to focus on writing.


Edits: I edit as I write (re-read and edit the words from the day/session before] and when I'm done I drop the whole thing into a text to speech program and listen for typos and awkward sentences over headphones. Then I send it to my editor, a beta reader who also proofreads (or 2 of them), and my husband. All of them send me redlined Word documents back, and all of them find different things. They take a maximum of 2 days to do the work. Lucky for me, I'm always at the top of their lists. I used to edit other people's work, so I'm pretty good at it, but I could never totally edit my own work.

Rewrites: Mentioned above in edits. That's all the rewriting I do. My first draft is very near final draft quality. If I rework my stuff too much it loses its pizazz.

Formatting: I use Scrivener and swear by it for both ebook and paperback formatting. There's a learning curve, but it's worth the effort.

Marketing: I use Facebook and my website. I also thank every review on Amazon. Not for everyone, I know, but it's how I roll. I did a couple blog tours when I first started out but didn't see much in the way of results.


----------



## Angery American (Aug 24, 2012)

That is amazing results. I wrote my first book in 90 days, just over 143,000 words. I dont write everyday and didn't intend to publish. All the writing was done on line and the readers demanded I publish so I went the easy route, or so I thought, and used a publisher. Big mistake. Even with all the trouble my first ebook is doing well I think, it has maintained a rank in the low to mid six hundreds on Kindle paid and stays in the top thrity, for weeks now, in action/adventure. I have no idea what that translates into the sales though as it is under the publisher and I cannot track it. The paperback is dropping in rank daily, now in the 16,000 range and the hardback is hardly moving. I have no idea what this means in terms of revenue, though I have sold about fifty signed hardbacks all over the world and made a little money.

I had no intentions of writing for publish when I started, now though I am about to publish my second, sequel to the first. I cannot write everyday and when I do I tend to put out between four and five thousand words. The second novel is coming in around 165,000. I know these are long, but my stories are very detail oreiented.

I wish some day I could achieve what you have, but my time is very limited. Congrats on an outstanding year and I hope you only go up from here!


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I've read this thread twice, and will probably read it again. And again. It is so incredibly inspiring.

Thank you so much for sharing your figures.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

Elle = Godzilla
Indie publishing = Tokyo

nuff said....salute to ya.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Angery American said:


> That is amazing results. I wrote my first book in 90 days, just over 143,000 words. I dont write everyday and didn't intend to publish. All the writing was done on line and the readers demanded I publish so I went the easy route, or so I thought, and used a publisher. Big mistake. Even with all the trouble my first ebook is doing well I think, it has maintained a rank in the low to mid six hundreds on Kindle paid and stays in the top thrity, for weeks now, in action/adventure. I have no idea what that translates into the sales though as it is under the publisher and I cannot track it. The paperback is dropping in rank daily, now in the 16,000 range and the hardback is hardly moving. I have no idea what this means in terms of revenue, though I have sold about fifty signed hardbacks all over the world and made a little money.
> 
> I had no intentions of writing for publish when I started, now though I am about to publish my second, sequel to the first. I cannot write everyday and when I do I tend to put out between four and five thousand words. The second novel is coming in around 165,000. I know these are long, but my stories are very detail oreiented.
> 
> I wish some day I could achieve what you have, but my time is very limited. Congrats on an outstanding year and I hope you only go up from here!


Thank you! You could post your info on a new thread and I'm sure some of our indie number crunchers could give you an idea of how many books you're selling at that ranking. It's quite a bit from what I can tell, but I'm not algo expert like some others are.



Susan Alison said:


> I've read this thread twice, and will probably read it again. And again. It is so incredibly inspiring.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your figures.


I'm happy to do it if it will help any of my fellow indie or indie wannabe authors. 



Joe_Nobody said:


> Elle = Godzilla
> Indie publishing = Tokyo
> 
> nuff said....salute to ya.


I like this. If I could do Photoshop, I'd put my head on a Godzilla and tape it to my wall. lol


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> Joe_Nobody said:
> 
> 
> > Elle = Godzilla
> ...


I'm an amateur and only had your avatar to go with, but had to take a whack at the challenge.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

You've been faster than me Starfire!


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

But your pic of Elle is much clearer; ditto Godzilla, Nathalie!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hilarious!!!!  Thanks, guys.  You made my day.


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

Very inspiring, Elle.  Best of luck in 2013.


----------



## Filipa Fonseca Silva Author (Dec 10, 2012)

Amazing...really! 

In every line of business there are super gifted people, and you're one of them. 

As a published author via the traditional way in Portugal, and recently self published in Amazon, your example is one of the most staggering I've found until now regarding the hugely disruptive changes going on in the industry. Just yesterday my portuguese editor was blogging about how even huge writers like Isabel Allende are selling only 2.500 books in the first months in Spain (4 times bigger than Portugal). 

My book was well received and sold about 2.000 units in the course of one year in Portugal. I was on TV 3 times, several interviews and pieces in magazines and that's how far it went. Small market and a big crisis basically condemn almost every new book...I became very frustrated...

So, my husband started suggesting hiring a translator and self publish. I did it and he's helping with the promotion 

208 units so far this month!!! I'm very very excited about the future!!!

Do you have any thread where you talk about your marketing "secrets"? Freebie for how long, building a readers mailing list, pricing strategy, etc?

Tks and congrats!!!

Best,

Filipa


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good for you, Filipa!  You must be very proud, as you should be.  

I don't have a site where I talk about all that stuff, but you'll find a ton of that info here on Writer's Cafe from me and other indies who have tried many different things to see what works and what doesn't.

I wish you the best!


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow. Amazing figures, Elle... here's to lots of sales in 2013, you certainly deserve them, you work so hard!


----------



## CGore (Jan 19, 2013)

Amazing and congrats!! Do you have any tips on how to get your work read? I feel it just gets lost in the shuffle without being a chance. I write mainly chick-lit. Thanks!


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Elle-
Totally inspiring! I have also loved following you on facebook. Not only for your "kick in the pants" attitude but for your drinking evening posts.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

CGore said:


> Amazing and congrats!! Do you have any tips on how to get your work read? I feel it just gets lost in the shuffle without being a chance. I write mainly chick-lit. Thanks!


I've used KDP Select promos with great success. And writing series definitely helps. Be active on social media, interacting with fans. Get a newsletter sign up link in your books and make it an option whenever anyone comments on a blog post. Whatever you can do to get readers to stay connected it the key! Cross promotions with other authors work too.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

One word--AWE! Followed immediately by sincere congratulations on an spectacular accomplishment. 

AWE, I tell you, AWE.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

Vive la France!

You are the Ell in Well Done  


Good luck for this year
Joe


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

You give me hope! Thank you so much for sharing this info!!!


----------



## Andykay (May 10, 2012)

I left this open for a few days meaning to reply to it, but I wasn't sure what to say. It's a mind blowing effort and it's made me work that little bit harder the last few days.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Has anyone offered to interview you on your success story?


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

CabanaBooks.com said:


> Has anyone offered to interview you on your success story?


I've done a couple Q&As with some small blogs.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Those are amazing numbers, Elle. Adoration well-deserved. Kudos.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Those are amazing numbers, Elle. Adoration well-deserved. Kudos.


Thank you.  And thanks everyone else who posted. I'm trying to avoid bumping the thread by responding to every post, but I'm sincerely grateful for the outpouring of support.


----------



## Rich Walls (Feb 4, 2012)

I just saw that annual word count. Shut my computer. Walked back, it still had seven figures...holy hendersons....

I repeat everything said above. Well earned is an understatement.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> I've done a couple Q&As with some small blogs.


Do you have the links? I'd love to read your tips & tricks in one handy dandy condensed format


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Rich Walls said:


> I just saw that annual word count. Shut my computer. Walked back, it still had seven figures...holy hendersons....
> 
> I repeat everything said above. Well earned is an understatement.


Thank you. Love that: "holy hendersons" Can I use that in a book?



CabanaBooks.com said:


> Do you have the links? I'd love to read your tips & tricks in one handy dandy condensed format


If you go to my facebook, I'll post a link there when I have it. www.facebook.com/ellecaseytheauthor


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

Good stuff. Congrats, Elle. To many more years like it.


----------



## Rich Walls (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, you are welcome to use it, that or any other one of my paltry sub-500 words at a time lines......

Holy Hendersons -- an expression used to describe the awe one feels when learning an author has written one million coherent words in a year, or similar feats (see Ultra-Marathons, Running Fifteen Consecutively)


----------

